# Speaking Words Of Life To Professors.



## Jared (Jul 2, 2008)

How should we talk to someone who says that they are saved, but they live like the devil? Should we encourage them to persevere or warn them that they may not be saved? Or both?


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Jared,

I just listened to this WHI broadcast today that dealt with this subject. I think you may find it useful.

White Horse Inn (Dr. Michael Horton) - Broadcast Archives

Blessings!


----------



## Herald (Jul 2, 2008)

Jared, encourage them in the way. If you are close to them, _*and you've considered the caution of Matthew 7:3-5*_, _lovingly _confront them. Be careful about approaching them as one having authority. Instead go to them in love, as a brother. Many times the gentle hand of a brother at this stage is sufficient to pull a brother back from sin. When it fails there are additional steps that are to be taken (see Matthew 18). But I emphasize again,_ look to yourself first_.


----------



## Jared (Jul 2, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Jared, encourage them in the way. If you are close to them, _*and you've considered the caution of Matthew 7:3-5*_, _lovingly _confront them. Be careful about approaching them as one having authority. Instead go to them in love, as a brother. Many times the gentle hand of a brother at this stage is sufficient to pull a brother back from sin. When it fails there are additional steps that are to be taken (see Matthew 18). But I emphasize again,_ look to yourself first_.



What kinds of things might you say to someone to encourage them?


----------



## Jared (Jul 2, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> Hey Jared,
> 
> I just listened to this WHI broadcast today that dealt with this subject. I think you may find it useful.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'm listening to that right now.


----------

